# Is CMH Medical College Recognized



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

I am a Canadian student interested in applying to Pakistan medical colleges but applying to the US or Canada afterwards. I was wondering if CMH medical college was recognized completely in the US as when I checked sites like the California Medical board list it did not show up. I know u can take the USMLE afterwards because it is park of IMED but still I am a little bit worried about recognition. If anyone is attending CMH please let me know if it is recognized by individual states and how you found this info.


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know about that. but the best medical school in pakistan if you are applying from abroad is Agha Khan medical college in Karachi which is considered the be the best one there followed by Shifa in Islamabad. In government institutions I have heard a lot about King Edward in Lahore being good. Never heard of CMH but to be honest I am also living in the UK and will be applying this year so i might just not know. Hoping someone else does


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah CMH is recognized and it's a pretty good college as well. Most Pakistani colleges are recognized by the US, the reason it's hard is that they don't teach according to the American system except for Shifa, AKU and NUST. But if you work hard, you can get to America from almost any good college in Pakistan. And CMH is considered good.


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

Although I don't know as such, but i did hear some thread in this forum say that CMH is too overrated and not necessarily good in terms of the teaching. I don't mean to put MOAH off but just asking heartbreak whether this is true?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

maroosh said:


> Although I don't know as such, but i did hear some thread in this forum say that CMH is too overrated and not necessarily good in terms of the teaching. I don't mean to put MOAH off but just asking heartbreak whether this is true?


Well, it's good but yes, it's overrated. But that's mainly because CMH is affiliated with the army. And people assume everything related to the army must be top-class. It's not the best as some people think of it as, but it's still a good college.


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh right ok, so that is the reason. Thanks for your reply. But yes I agree with heartbreak that Pakistan also has really good colleges and I think much more than that is your hardwork that counts and that will get you very far in life. You might be at the best school of the world, but if you (not personally MOAH but in general) do not work hard then it will not benefit you as much as it could have.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

maroosh said:


> Oh right ok, so that is the reason. Thanks for your reply. But yes I agree with heartbreak that Pakistan also has really good colleges and I think much more than that is your hardwork that counts and that will get you very far in life. You might be at the best school of the world, but if you (not personally MOAH but in general) do not work hard then it will not benefit you as much as it could have.


True, I know someone from a college in Larkana, and he now practices in John Hopkins. And CMH is way better than any college in Larkana.
All hard work.


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

heartbreak said:


> True, I know someone from a college in Larkana, and he now practices in John Hopkins. And CMH is way better than any college in Larkana.
> All hard work.


Wow! That is great, that just shows you then the importance of hardwork. By the way I made a new thread on this but I did not recieve any replies. Please could you tell me, does agha khan look at AS results or do they just ask for Alevel results and do you know when roughly you have to apply. Also I heard somewhere that they do not require equivalence certificate. Is this true? Please clear my confusion!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

maroosh said:


> Wow! That is great, that just shows you then the importance of hardwork. By the way I made a new thread on this but I did not recieve any replies. Please could you tell me, does agha khan look at AS results or do they just ask for Alevel results and do you know when roughly you have to apply. Also I heard somewhere that they do not require equivalence certificate. Is this true? Please clear my confusion!


They probably do require equivalence certificates, and probably look at A-level results as a whole. I'm not sure because I never applied there. The application time is around February I think.


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Does CMH conduct interview of international applicants or do they simply base it off of academic standards. If they do, does anyone know when those interviews happen.


----------



## ashrizwan (Mar 24, 2013)

what is the difference between the SAT I and the SAT II test?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

MOAH said:


> Does CMH conduct interview of international applicants or do they simply base it off of academic standards. If they do, does anyone know when those interviews happen.


Yes Moah they do conduct interviews and I think they are online for international applicants. In Pakistan every university or at least most of them start taking admissions after July with an exception of Nust I think. The admissions usually start in August or so. And then the Entry Tests are held in September. If you are short listed after your entry test then you are informed about your interview, which can be held online for international students as I mentioned before. Just keep checking their website


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Do any of you have any idea on the merit that they accept from last year. I am applying for an overseas seat so my IBCC marks are 75.7% and I am writing the SAT in a few days, does anyone know of my chances generally speaking with just my IBCC and what I should probably aim for in SAT2


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone have any idea on what scores they ask for in CMH for international seats? Or what overall aggregate they look for in foreigner applications


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

If your a foreigner from the us or Canada you have two choices: AKU or DIMC.

- - - Updated - - -

I have heard terrible stories about Shifa and CMH. I have plenty of doctors in my family....no one recommends those two institutes if you are wanting to comeback for practice


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

really I heard a lot of bad things about DIMC and how they just suck the money out of students.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I have to disagree with the last two posts, respectively. Medical school for international students is going to cost a lot of money in the context of what is being paid by locals, and while some may be more than others it's up to the individual to determine if what they're paying is worth it or not. If you were trying to go to med school in the U.S/Canada, many admitted students wouldn't mind paying what they ask for in Pakistan.

Furthermore, people all have their own preference for what they consider to be a good school, but for the most part if the facilities are above average and you have the motivation and the desire to become a doctor then many of the schools that are discussed on here (shifa, AKU, RMC, DIMC, govt schools,etc) are good enough..thats not to say that each school has its problems, but with almost any place you are going to find issues. Its all about what you're willing to deal with because medicine is medicine no matter where you study it (with exceptions to where it is studied)..as its been said many times before, most of the work is going to have to come from self motivation in order to make the most out of any medical school education 

**I have had family and friends do med school from places such as RMC and Shifa and they have gotten very high USMLE and have gotten residency here in the states so you have options outside of those in Karachi. That being said those are still two top schools to attend if admitted. 

That being said, I have not heard much about CMH, but if its affiliated with the military like the name suggests then it should be fairly adequate..


----------



## Zaigham Butt (Jun 3, 2013)

can anyone tell me what was the previous merit of CMH......last year merit or anything and do they have any special category for overseas students (not foreign. Please help
:thumbsup:


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

No they said no reserved seats for overseas Pakistanis without a foreign passport but last years closing merit was around 78% if I remember I am applying as a foreigner but I believe I heard 78% from their admissions office


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

If you are a foreigner I would not recommend any college beside AKU or DIMC. Why? Because both students of these institutions have one goal : TO TAKE THE USMLE AND FIND A RESIDENCY IN THE U.S. For AKU many students already have an american visa, and those who dont can certainly afford one. DIMC students are foreigners, there goal is the same thing, to study hard for the next 5 years and do amazing on the USMLE. When you go into CMH, RMC, Shifa, you will have to compete with the locals. The locals might not have an american visa, or the money like you but they are certainly MORE smarter than you are. (dont mind my grammer and writting skills, kinda in a hurry lol) The mentality is totally different, in some cases, they will want to screw you over because of jealousy. Shifa is a great school, I personally know a couple of doctors here in the U.S who graduated, however when I asked s DIMC and AKU student who had the chance to visit shifa and see whats so great about it, they warned me and said its not all that great! Just because it is located in Islamabad, heavily guarded, might have higher admission requirements than other colleges, does not mean its all great.


----------

